# smoke/oil report...kinda



## wordwar-ingreenink (Sep 25, 2015)

ok so the smoke itself like to put in a bowl or wrap and set on FIRE, it was decent initially, really nice head high, with an ok body high. The taste was kinda harsh but send to be getting better the more I let sit in the curing containers.

I got a little over 1.5 oz this was my first ever grow inside, or ever really.

 Now the smoke was mediocre it did the job but the OIL my girl made from it is freaking amazing. Great for pain like I thought and sleep surprisingly. Still made out on the end so I'm &#55357;&#56842; 

View attachment WP_20150925_06_32_04_Pro.jpg


View attachment WP_20150925_06_31_55_Pro.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 25, 2015)

So happy you like your oil/butter... great news.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 25, 2015)

Congratulations,,,keep up the good work.


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink (Sep 25, 2015)

Thanks every one so much anyway have my new babies started as some know. But yeah we used just unrefined coconut oil no butter the latter is healthier and has more fats to cling onto.... Good fats like omega-3 etc.  She my girlfriend did a really good job with it used all the viable trimmings plus an ounce of the bud I grew. Very potent stuff, I'm gonna make some brownies today, she has just been eating it out of the jar when she doses lol. Put some in her coffee yesterday morning wasn't bad tasting but loved the high, literally just had to use a scraping from the top to do the trick.


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 25, 2015)

I like your girlfriend.  i love me some butter coffee.


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink (Sep 25, 2015)

Rosebud said:


> I like your girlfriend. i love me some butter coffee.


 

 yeah it was good coconut coffee hot goodness. I had a sip. Or two.


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink (Sep 29, 2015)

Ok so the oil from my girl had been a hit almost out already didn't think it would go so far after I decided to help a few friends out. After some further curing t for the stuff I left in flower state my buddies loved the smoke too, it got alot smoother they keep asking what strain it is and can't tell them cause I don't know lol. Keep asking me for more offering good money too....


----------



## Hushpuppy (Sep 30, 2015)

That's when you know you did something right


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink (Sep 30, 2015)

Hushpuppy said:


> That's when you know you did something right


 

 oh yeah, did something right . I'm keeping a well documented journal for this grow so I can keep doing that something over and over again.


----------



## blondlebanese (Oct 2, 2015)

is the butter oil a thin consistency when you heat it up?  if you diped a bud in it in it how would it smoke?  do you need to keep it in the fridge?


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink (Oct 3, 2015)

blondlebanese said:


> is the butter oil a thin consistency when you heat it up? if you diped a bud in it in it how would it smoke? do you need to keep it in the fridge?


 

 we use coconut oil, it does return to a liquid you can set it in a warm bath to loosen or just let it sit on the counter at room temp til it softens. 
 you should keep it on a dark place and cool do yes you can keep on the fridge and it will also stay good for months in a cool dark cabinet. You can eat it as is or anything that called for oil to bake like veg oil peanut oil etc. It can be substituted for it. My gf likes to pot it in her coffee. I'm new to growing but not oil so yeah any other questions just ask.


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink (Oct 3, 2015)

blondlebanese said:


> is the butter oil a thin consistency when you heat it up? if you diped a bud in it in it how would it smoke? do you need to keep it in the fridge?


 
 when it returns to the liquid state it's also no longer green looking like you see it almost looks like a translucent black .


----------

